# Can't remove PCV valve...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I am having a hell of a time trying to remove the PCV valve on my 90 b12. Since the valve itself is down below the intake manifold, it makes it that much more difficult to remove with all the hoses and such in the way. I have tried spraying the valve with wd40 but to no avail. I doubt the PCV valve has ever been changed on the car as far as I know and it is clogged with gunk, as well as the hose that connects to the valve cover. Besides hesitation, what would a clogged PCV valve cause? Also, any advise what I could try and do to remove it, besides taking it to a garage???


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't know how to help you. I replaced mine also and it is not easy getting to the thing. Once I got to it though, mine came right out, but not without me playing contortionist! I think I had to use a "breaker bar" to get it loosened, actually. As long as you've removed the hoses connected to it and you're using the right socket (you don't want to round it off!), try using different length extensions or maybe one (or two) of those u-joint adapters. The kind that lets you drive a socket around a bend.

If you're having hesitation problems, I'd look for other causes (timing/ignition/fuel-delivery), but changing a clogged PCV valve is always a good thing to do and it might help some with the hesitation.

Good luck


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

This may sound like a really dumb question but does the lefty loosey righty tighty rule apply to the pcv valve? I know there are some exceptions and I would feel really stupid if I were turning the valve the wrong way. Also, do I have to worry about shearing the valve right off if it is truly stuck? That would pretty much ruin my car I'd imagine.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

this is an even dumber question but what exactly does a pcv valve even do?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I believe it is the positive crankcase ventilation valve, it lets the crank case breath so that pressure doesn't build up inside of it. There's much more to its use I'm sure...


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

No, dschrier, there isn't.  Thats all it does.
Try Spraying some PB Blaster on it and wait about 5 minutes. see what it does.


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

dschrier, try using a deep well socket with a 1/2 inch breaker bar. if that don't do it, use a pipe to go over the breaker bar as a cheater bar. remember, leverage is the key.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Thats usually true, however you sont want to put so much leverage on it as to break the PCV valve...then you'll have big problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think the only symptom of a faulty/plugged pcv valve is increased oil consumption. I doubt that replacing your clogged up pcv valve will cure your hesitation problem.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

if your really stuck, 5 pounds of C4 and 30 feet of primer cords should do the trick....

actually dont do that. try wiggling it lotts or heating the bolts up (boiling water), when they cool they should be looser. Good luck.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I found this on the internet a moment ago:



> PCV - what does it stand for? Positive Crankcase Ventilation. Let's pick that apart a word at a time and see just what this little piece of hardware does. Let's
> start with the word Crankcase. The crankcase of an internal combustion engine is that portion of the engine that contains the crankshaft (no duh), the
> connecting rods, the under side of the pistons. It is also connected via passages in the casting of the engine block to the upper engine, the valve train, the
> camshaft and the timing gears and chain. The most critical part of the above components regarding the PCV is the pistons. Fuel and air enter the combustion
> ...


Doesn't help with removal, but helps explain the function of and symptoms of a faulty PCV valve.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

now i know i must change mine ... duh was thinking the sludge was cumming from bad head gasket (before i bought the engine)... now i know better !!  thanks a lot !


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

definetly need to change man. ironically ive had a brand new one for about a year but bein as though i was use to seeing f/i motors all the time i thought i didnt have one. .......and knowing is half the battle, GIJOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

if its stock in place... you may try a torch... getting the piece red hot than trow cold water on it !!... it should come out easy then !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

I have a 85 200sx, fuel injected, non-turbo. I cannot find the pcv valve. What parts and/or hoses do you have to take off to be able to see the pcv valve? If you have a picture or a diagram it would be most helpful.

More car is using oil, and I see liquid coming down from the number 1 and 2 plugs. What is the a symptom of?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

noskills said:


> *I have a 85 200sx, fuel injected, non-turbo. I cannot find the pcv valve. What parts and/or hoses do you have to take off to be able to see the pcv valve? If you have a picture or a diagram it would be most helpful.
> 
> More car is using oil, and I see liquid coming down from the number 1 and 2 plugs. What is the a symptom of? *


 *****This is the wrong forum for CA20E questions, but what the heck, I happen to know the answers. The PCV valve on a CA20E is hard to get at. It's under the intake manifold. You can see it [barely] if you look between the intake runners. You'll need a #2 Phillips head screwdriver to loosen the clamp, then pry the rubber hose off with a long screwdriver. You might consider having a new hose on hand, because at this point in a CA's life, the hose will be brittle, and probably crack when removed.
Your oil leak is most likely the valve cover gasket.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

what about the e16s , blown. ive followed the house alll the way down under the carb and i cant quite see where it ends at. will i need to have a hose on hand also/


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *what about the e16s , blown. ive followed the house alll the way down under the carb and i cant quite see where it ends at. will i need to have a hose on hand also/ *


 ***** You'll need to take the air cleaner off, for better access. If you follow the hose from the valve cover, back to the PCV valve, it will be located at the bottom of the carb plenum, in the intake. There is a spring clamp to release and slide the hose off. The valve itself requires a 19mm wrench. You'll notice that this hose is a formed hose, meaning the diameter increases at the tip, to fit over the PCV valve. Yes, these hoses are known to collapse. In fact, that is much more common than the PCV valve itself clogging up. As far as I know, they are [the hose] only available from Nissan.


----------

